# build me a sub please



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Is there anybody here than can build me a 6"-6.5" SUBWOOFER that has a motor and magnet from something like a subdown sa8v2  i want a beast little sub. anybody please


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

what you look but you say nothing... thanks for all the help..... also, thanks Kirk, you stole the show, nobody is ever gonna help me with your re-build going on.... just kidding, looks great, cant wait to hear it.


----------



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

ddaudio already built one
DDAudio: SW6.5

SW6.5
The SW6.5 is dynamite in a small package. This is a true 6.5" sub woofer, perfect for those space challenged installs that still demand a big sound. The SW6.5 is built in the USA with the same materials as our 9500 Series, same high temperature coil and spider materials. The EROM surround yields over 2 inches of throw cooled by the Free Flow Cooling System found in its 9500 Series big brother. You can use an enclosure with as little as .33 net cubic feet per woofer, big bass in a small space.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

thought about the DD, but i thought it was just a mid woofer. what ever it is going to be, it will be in a t-line, in a trailblazer. the dd 1508 is just to much... otherwise i was looking at

Tang Band W6-1139SIF 6-1/2" Paper Cone Subwoofer Speaker 264-919

Vifa NE180W, 6.5" Woofer, 4 ohm: Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## zoomer (Aug 2, 2009)

just a quick glance at some of the specs on these

The vifa only has an Xmax of 5mm. not really a tru subwoofer as car audio fans know it. 

The tand bang looks darn promising, at 11mm Xmax and respectable sensitivity if the power handling is not great

The DD looks interesting with suspension travel of 55 mm. I presume that is both way, giving an xmax of about 27 mm. However the sensitivity is crap.. at only 75db/watt is low... needing 10x the power the TandBang needs. 

small size has its drawbacks

Cant ya manage an 8 inch sub?


----------



## BlackFx4InTn (Apr 11, 2009)

What about 3 of these for a 2.67ohm load, or 4 of them for a 2 ohm load?

DIYCable.com : Intro » Home » Exodus Anarchy »

You just cant beat the price for $65


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

zoomer said:


> just a quick glance at some of the specs on these
> 
> The vifa only has an Xmax of 5mm. not really a tru subwoofer as car audio fans know it.
> 
> ...


running a dd 1508, but its to much. thats why i wanna try a 6.5


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

ok, hell..... well I did it today. I just ordered the DD SW6.5 Gonna do it in a t-line at 40Hz. 2 ohm, it will be getting about 600 watts, hopefully a little less, I need a clamp to know for sure. WISH ME LUCK. Its should be here on about the 3rd or 4th. I will get some pics, maybe do a little build log if I can. what do you guys think. Is there a way to see what it will do in win ISD, in a t-line? I have done a bunch in simple sealed and ported. No idea how to graph out a t-line.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

dd sw6.5

i did a couple and must admit, it sounds great.!


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

I just ploted it in win ISD, with 600 watts at 2 ohms, in a t-line, guessed 6 ft to head rest, tuned to 40Hz, it will peak at 107.72dB @ 40.22Hz

has any body done only one. in an SUV?


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

last i did was in the GTI that i posted up. doesnt take up much space and hits pretty good. 
imo i say tune lower... smaller subs generally cant play lows as efficiently.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

that 1+ Qts looks quite horrendous. Has anybody used one of these that sound decent on music? Ridiculously tight suspension (vas= 0.05 ft^3), and weak motor evident in the 1.18 Qes (thus a low power coupling coefficient), no wonder it has a sensitivity of 75 dB. It'll sound boomy with low power alright with such a high Q.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Oscar said:


> that 1+ Qts looks quite horrendous. Has anybody used one of these that sound decent on music? Ridiculously tight suspension (vas= 0.05 ft^3), and weak motor evident in the 1.18 Qes (thus a low power coupling coefficient), no wonder it has a sensitivity of 75 dB. It'll sound boomy with low power alright with such a high Q.


sorry oscar, you kinda lost me there. What?


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

jhmeg2 said:


> sorry oscar, you kinda lost me there. What?


well, I did not see where eltico7213 said he already used a few and they sounded great. I just can't "see" it sounding "great" in the absolute sense of the word with such parameters; that's what I meant.  Once you familiarize yourself with the interrelationships of T/S parameters like I have over the years, numbers start to look good/bad in my head lol.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Oscar said:


> well, I did not see where eltico7213 said he already used a few and they sounded great. I just can't "see" it sounding "great" in the absolute sense of the word with such parameters; that's what I meant.  Once you familiarize yourself with the interrelationships of T/S parameters like I have over the years, numbers start to look good/bad in my head lol.


oh I get that. I understand the numbers, I was a little worried, but I'm gonna try it. and see what happens. It plots pretty well. And I always look at T/S parameters, but compared to the JL 6w3v3 , well I'm just gonna have to hope it sounds good...... lol


----------



## AUDIO_GOD (Jul 15, 2011)

jhmeg2 said:


> Is there anybody here than can build me a 6"-6.5" SUBWOOFER that has a motor and magnet from something like a subdown sa8v2  i want a beast little sub. anybody please


ATOMIC george can build anything


----------



## chapdawg1971 (Mar 8, 2010)

Look at the American Bass XD6.5, beast little sub.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=31.141177,-97.909789
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

jhmeg2 said:


> running a dd 1508, but its to much. thats why i wanna try a 6.5


too much what?


----------

